# Need help with IMEI/NV Data Backup Procedure



## Ishan Sardar (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi guys, I was trying to backup my IMEI/NV Data following this thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1946915

All the drivers were installed successfully and I followed every single steps but still got stuck. I'm thinking maybe because the phone tab is showing no phone connected. Anyone with an i9305 who was able to backup their IMEI/NV Data Successfully, please look at my problem, see if you guys can help me out with this. Any other way to backup IMEI/NV Data are also welcome. I'm stuck badly here. The images below will explain the whole situation:

[PS: Don't worry about the COM8/10 difference the 2,3 and 4th images are from old try thats why the difference otherwise it was the same everywhere]


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Did you check the instructions in the thread here to see if they are any different?

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32397-tutorial-imei-backup-nv-with-qpst-us-variants/


----------

